# 2017 Ohio ice report



## FISHAHOLIC85

Its that time again, boys and girls! I’m beyond ready to get on the ice! My prediction is; 2-3” on marinas and small bodies of water by next Saturday . My pond at home completely locked up after one night. Post your reports of ice thickness and findings on your home body of water HERE to help others that may be far away. Everyone have a SAFE and successful season on the hard water!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Figuring next* Friday, DEC 15TH* for OSP & C5


----------



## brad crappie

Will be traveling to New York will check out presque and Chautauqua , bear and so on!


----------



## Evinrude58

Hope I get my auger blades back from Moggy Bait, where I took them to get sharpened, before the ice is ready.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 250656
> 
> 
> Figuring next* Friday, DEC 15TH* for OSP & C5


Me too, John! If not, I’m punching holes from docks to get my fix lol


----------



## brad crappie

brad crappie said:


> Will be traveling to New York will check out presque and Chautauqua , bear and so on!


Not ready yet ponds


----------



## brad crappie

brad crappie said:


> Not ready yet ponds


Ponds iced up


----------



## BIGEYURK25

found 2" of ice, will be out mid to late week


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Also I'm 6'5, 300lbs so I have large hands


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 250748
> found 2" of ice, will be out mid to late week


Was this at the marina or another inland water?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Was this at the marina or another inland water?


Inland


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 250748
> found 2" of ice, will be out mid to late week


What part of the state?


----------



## Workingman

That would be northeast


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Workingman said:


> That would be northeast


Intresting, am I being tracked!?! haha


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I've got the day off tomorrow so I'm gonna drive around and see what I can't find on a couple ponds


----------



## Workingman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Intresting, am I being tracked!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


Haha, maybe?! Being in central Ohio and liking ice fishing, I often have to enjoy it through you northern guys adventures! Only got out once last year and left work early to do so! Hoping for better winter this year!


----------



## lgmthbs

Yeah you will probably have to go further north for those adventures,not going to happen here this year


----------



## Workingman

Oh, it'll happen, I drive barely north and ice fish. Less than 1 hr. Have been at least once every year since I started. (Like 15 years ago) drove by Knox lake yesterday and its froze over already at the top end. Cold nights and ice will grow. I guess technically that is driving north though!


----------



## Whaler

Don't rush it . Be sure the ice will hold.


----------



## Stampede

Think anywhere in ohio will have safe ice by Christmas?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Stampede said:


> Think anywhere in ohio will have safe ice by Christmas?


Planning on being out by Saturday, a lot of others planning the same thing


----------



## carp

I'll be on back water of Indian Thurs. or Friday! 1.25 today"


----------



## AtticaFish

Hoping to find something to walk on this weekend. Right now forecast is showing a little bit of a warm up (above freezing day time temps anyway) starting next week.......... 2 weeks out is too far to predict for early ice IMO.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

RStock and I will be headed to the Cleveland metroparks ponds/lakes for stocked trout Saturday. Should be good to go with 3" at least. We shall see. Wish it was OSP or Nimi but it's not going to be ready in 3 days... I'm predicting by New Years we should have more options. Staying positive... Will report ice that we find


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

I'm going out in Jefferson county Saturday to see what I can see. Strip ponds and farm ponds *should* be good to go. Hoping we don't get the 1-3" of snow tomorrow nite


----------



## AtticaFish

Yep, saw that snow in the forecast now too.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Got a buddy on 4" on a pond right now


----------



## Decoy hound

Pictures please of whoever gets on the ice first!!


----------



## bvonny12

Nothing up by the lake. Veterans park has maybe 2" on the north end. Laggoons are pretty open still and few farm ponds have an inch or better. Hoping for Sunday


----------



## whiskerchaser

local park completly iced over and tracks of someone walking on it going to spud it in morning and hopefully fish a couple points.. everything thing else around is wide open so wind is preventing upgrounds from getting any ice


----------



## bvonny12

whiskerchaser said:


> local park completly iced over and tracks of someone walking on it going to spud it in morning and hopefully fish a couple points.. everything thing else around is wide open so wind is preventing upgrounds from getting any ice


Northeast?


----------



## AtticaFish

bvonny12 said:


> Northeast?


I believe he is reporting from the NW. Lima area.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Yes Attica is correct nw Lima area


----------



## 9Left

Patience....It'll happen fellas... don't get too antsy and be the guy on the evening news...


----------



## tkperch

In the picture with the guy catching a bluegill is that thhis year already? Looks like Hudson Springs! Is that true or not! I know it has ice I saw it today 12/13 but, did not check it at all.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ICE lol


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

tkperch said:


> In the picture with the guy catching a bluegill is that thhis year already? Looks like Hudson Springs! Is that true or not! I know it has ice I saw it today 12/13 but, did not check it at all.


no, not this year. you ever fish hudson springs through the ice or seen guys doing it? with the name hudson SPRINGS, has me a bit concerned. i'd love to fish it through the ice


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 250970
> ICE lol


how much and where? don't go teasing us like that lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> how much and where? don't go teasing us like that lol


Let's just say it holds my 300 lb self haha, NE OH


----------



## BIGEYURK25

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> no, not this year. you ever fish hudson springs through the ice or seen guys doing it? with the name hudson SPRINGS, has me a bit concerned. i'd love to fish it through the ice


I've fished it, some nice perch and gills, gotta search a lot, idk if springs or not, never seen any areas that look like it but who knows. All deep water is back half so it's a little hike with all your gear


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I've fished it, some nice perch and gills, gotta search a lot, idk if springs or not, never seen any areas that look like it but who knows. All deep water is back half so it's a little hike with all your gear


I've fished it open water from shore. Had some good catches out of there. I'm far away from it now but would be cool to hit it through the ice!


----------



## c. j. stone

Thinking areas north of say Canton will be going before Xmas! That's always the best fishing of the year on inland lakes! Doesn't happen often though. Be careful>>always have a Spud Bar to check as you go!!


----------



## whiskerchaser

well went and spudded local pond and it had close to 2inches but it wasnt clear ice.. never made it 5ft off bank.. snow yesterday didnt help that pond any but couple of the upgrounds are starting to get ice.. as luck will have it the future forcast is about to kill any ice we have


----------



## laynhardwood

The little warm spell will only help ice formation. The warm up will melt the snow which is a blanket. Once that snow is gone, it won’t take much to build a good base layer.


----------



## jared015

https://weather.com/news/weather/video/pattern-change-brings-warm-to-the-southeast

Plus they are calling for another cold blast right before Christmas



laynhardwood said:


> The little warm spell will only help ice formation. The warm up will melt the snow which is a blanket. Once that snow is gone, it won’t take much to build a good base layer.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

It is COLD out there right now(2:45am). Couple temps below zero, I love it!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

2017-18 ice season is underway!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ON THE BOARD!


----------



## Crappie kid

Bigeyurk25 how thick is the ice ?


----------



## Flatty01

What is the map? Is that ice thickness for lakes/ponds?


----------



## Crappie kid

Flatty01 that is temperatures


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Crappie kid said:


> Bigeyurk25 how thick is the ice ?


That was 3.5-4" yesterday, just got fishing somewhere else, same here, 3.5-4"


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Hit a spot up in Jefferson county today, 2.5 to 3" average. Fishing was S-L-O-W. Only a few gills, 2 others out too and they didn't fare much better. It was nice to get out though.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Good evening fellow ice fisherman, currently 1am catching some gills


----------



## icebucketjohn

Want a partner???


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Ended with 21 gills last night, no need for the shanty or heater, was beautiful out there!


----------



## bobberbucket

Currently set up on a local lake fishing on 3” sketchy inches in 8 fow. caught a few dinks thus far have had lots of lookers. It’s a little sloppy out here but not terrible. The ice is not uniform I’ve found areas with as little as 1.5 but I’m setting on 3” at the moment. Enjoy the last trip I’ll probably get for awhile. Sketchy sketchy out here I’m not suggesting anyone attempt to join me!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251139
> View attachment 251141
> View attachment 251142
> 
> 
> Currently set up on a local lake fishing on 3” sketchy inches in 8 fow. caught a few dinks thus far have had lots of lookers. It’s a little sloppy out here but not terrible. The ice is not uniform I’ve found areas with as little as 1.5 but I’m setting on 3” at the moment. Enjoy the last trip I’ll probably get for awhile. Sketchy sketchy out here I’m not suggesting anyone attempt to join me!


I think you may have a problem that requires professional help.

lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I think you may have a problem that requires professional help.
> 
> lol


I do I’m an ice fishing junkie and I can’t resist!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I do I’m an ice fishing junkie and I can’t resist!


Being able to admit you have a problem is the first step.


----------



## bobberbucket

It started raining so I called it quits caught a dozen or so dink gills and two little bass. All in all It was another great time walking on the water! Now I think I’ll go home and warm up with an adult beverage. For 40 degrees it was cold out on the lake.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251139
> View attachment 251141
> View attachment 251142
> 
> 
> Currently set up on a local lake fishing on 3” sketchy inches in 8 fow. caught a few dinks thus far have had lots of lookers. It’s a little sloppy out here but not terrible. The ice is not uniform I’ve found areas with as little as 1.5 but I’m setting on 3” at the moment. Enjoy the last trip I’ll probably get for awhile. Sketchy sketchy out here I’m not suggesting anyone attempt to join me!


I don't have to tell yuh but I will anyways... just be safe Dave! lol I'm losing sleep over here thinking about the next polar blast set to hit Christmas. Hopefully it sticks around and gives us a good core ice foundation that sticks! My outing on Saturday to the metroparks was such a tease. I need some PLX crappie action!!!! Dare I say Erie eyes?!? Oh lord here I go gettin hot and bothered again lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Oh lord here I go gettin hot and bothered again lol


Haha I'm dyin over here


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I already miss you ice, I can't live without you, please come back
Love, Eric


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

GAME ON NEXT WEEKEND! the big decision; where to go!?


----------



## brad crappie

The ice in New York around Chautauqua is crap to! To much snow now calling for up to 3 ft of snow! I hate sitting on my ass! Watching all the bowl games! F the pro games !


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anyone have eyes on wingfoot? Just wondering how much open water vs ice....also saw a video from Skeeter, looks still locked up completely, guy walked out a little with his spud bar while taking the video today


----------



## icebucketjohn

Looking very 'Purdy' out there


----------



## Wally15

icebucketjohn said:


> Looking very 'Purdy' out there


when you think it will be good to head out and give it a try


----------



## brad crappie

Wally15 said:


> when you think it will be good to head out and give it a try


Weds


----------



## Wally15

brad crappie said:


> Weds


Ok thanks for the info


----------



## huntindoggie22

Wally15 said:


> Ok thanks for the info


Please do NOT by any means think that because someone said so that the ice will be fishable by Wednesday. Always use caution and do not go alone. There maybe some places that are fishable by Wednesday but a lot probably not.


----------



## Wally15

huntindoggie22 said:


> Please do NOT by any means think that because someone said so that the ice will be fishable by Wednesday. Always use caution and do not go alone. There maybe some places that are fishable by Wednesday but a lot probably not.


ya I never go alone thank you for the info


----------



## BIGEYURK25

huntindoggie22 said:


> Please do NOT by any means think that because someone said so that the ice will be fishable by Wednesday. Always use caution and do not go alone. There maybe some places that are fishable by Wednesday but a lot probably not.


Good call Huntin!


----------



## Tinknocker1

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I already miss you ice, I can't live without you, please come back
> Love, Eric


lol looks like we got a jumper .............i got dibs on the auger and locator


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Wednesday will definitely be worth ‘checking’. Spud, picks and company. Give us a status report and be safe! I’m planning on heading somewhere this Saturday


----------



## BIGEYURK25

It’s a balmy night out here in northeast Ohio. Be sure to pack your swim trunks and suntan lotion when you head out to the beach tomorrow!


----------



## Wally15

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 251575
> 
> It’s a balmy night out here in northeast Ohio. Be sure to pack your swim trunks and suntan lotion when you head out to the beach tomorrow!


lol where you thinking of trying first ice bud


----------



## BrianSipe17

Be cautious. These strong winds actually opened up the middle of my pond yesterday. Had I not known that, I could easily step from four inch ice to less than an inch


----------



## keepinitreel

Local pond was wide open yesterday morning... just checked and already has little over an inch!


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m out here set up on 3” but it’s not uniform everywhere still pretty sketchy on the way out. Feels great to be back in the shack!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251587
> View attachment 251588
> View attachment 251589
> 
> 
> I’m out here set up on 3” but it’s not uniform everywhere still pretty sketchy on the way out. Feels great to be back in the shack!


Now put some fish on ice.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Wally15 said:


> lol where you thinking of trying first ice bud


Thinking mosquito this weekend if it’s ready to play, maybe osp Thursday or Friday.


----------



## mtkjay8869

Just drove through wingfoot boat ramp there is still plenary of open water about 150-200’ offshore


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Now put some fish on ice.


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251596


Nice pink rod dave! Matches your underwear!


----------



## Fish2Win

Just by the vex I know right where you are.


----------



## backfar

Your killin me bobber.. absolute torture...as im at work looking at the fish porn...keep safe and good luck


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Nice pink rod dave! Matches your underwear!


Real men fish with pink ice rods


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251596


Bobber what brand fish finder u got there?


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Real men fish with pink ice rods


AND CLOTHES TO MATCH!!!! LOL Is the ice rumbling a little out there??


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Bobber what brand fish finder u got there?


Vexilar


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> AND CLOTHES TO MATCH!!!! LOL Is the ice rumbling a little out there??


Yes sir She’s making ice!


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Vexilar


I need one of those! what price do they run


----------



## Bprice1031

If you see this individual on the ice, stear clear of them, they are hard at work.


----------



## joekacz

ltroyer said:


> I need one of those! what price do they run


Go to vexilar.com/reconditioned.They come with warranties.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fishing was great! Catching was dink city! Probably caught 50 dinks. Couple ok fish but overwhelming majority of dinks. Had a blast out on the ice today! My long lost buddy Erieangler51 came out and joined in the dink fest with me. Also fellow ogf buddy Swone made his way out. And several other folks were enjoying the ice. Waxies and maggots were equally effective. Caught a couple on minnows. So happy to be back on the ice . Ice thickness was 3” where I was fishing and growing.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Fishing was great! Catching was dink city! Probably caught 50 dinks. Couple ok fish but overwhelming majority of dinks. Had a blast out on the ice today! My long lost buddy Erieangler51 came out and joined in the dink fest with me. Also fellow ogf buddy Swone made his way out. And several other folks were enjoying the ice. Waxies and maggots were equally effective. Caught a couple on minnows. So happy to be back on the ice . Ice thickness was 3” where I was fishing and growing.
> View attachment 251605
> View attachment 251606
> View attachment 251607
> View attachment 251608
> View attachment 251609
> View attachment 251610


Very nice bobber.


----------



## 25asnyder

Bobber you are very brave man and obviously a great judge of the ice conditions what lake where you on just for a reference of the ice conditions and size so I can make a judgment call for taking Friday OFF hahahahah


----------



## BrianSipe17

Got out on my pond for a bit. The honey holes were not thick enough yet, but caught a couple and well... hell yeah, I was on the ice!


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m set up on 4” at a local spot the bite has been awful all day until the last couple hours here couple ok fish mostly dink city.


----------



## 25asnyder

Better then work looks like to me bobber


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251678
> I’m set up on 4” at a local spot the bite has been awful all day until the last couple hours here couple ok fish mostly dink city.


Did I whoop you today though? Yes


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Did I whoop you today though? Yes


Yes sir!  But as soon as you left they fired up! Bunch of dinks tho. You must have been bad luck  literally as soon as you started walking away I started hammering them!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> Yes sir!  But as soon as you left they fired up! Bunch of dinks tho. You must have been bad luck  literally as soon as you started walking away I started hammering them!


 Know I heard you yelling at me. I’ll be back at it late tonight after work and tomorrow. Let me know if you want to man up and hit Skeeter Saturday


----------



## crappieboo420

The ice on Springfield was 3/4 yesterday and close to 2 1/2 today. These temps are making some beautiful ice


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s another day of fantastic ice making temps!


----------



## Bob M.

Very surprised, there is little ice on the pond in Lancaster, Ohio this morning.


----------



## c. j. stone

Whaler said:


> Don't rush it . Be sure the ice will hold.


Dilly, Dilly!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

After showing BB how it was done yesterday, I went out with another buddy on a 20 acre Lake and got into some nice gills. Fished 16 fow 4” of perfect clear ice out there. 6-7” of ice near shore. Caught 42 to his 19. All tanks. Was out for about 2-3 hours. Now it’s time to work, will be back on the ice after!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sitting on 5” catching nothing but dunks and a buzz.....


----------



## AtticaFish

......the more beer you drink, the stronger the ice is.............


----------



## fishingfool101

"Dunks" u must be buzzed on one Rolling Rock from that six pack


----------



## mosquitopat

need to switch your beer to Busch Lite...then and only then will you catch any fish


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> "Dunks" u must be buzzed on one Rolling Rock from that six pack


Who says it’s the first 6 pack


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> "Dunks" u must be buzzed on one Rolling Rock from that six pack


When you gonna come fishing with me Steve ?


----------



## fishingfool101

Pretty soon David. Waiting for Erie to have safe ice. I'll see ya on Erie


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> Pretty soon David. Waiting for Erie to have safe ice. I'll see ya on Erie


 Your shack or mine? I’ll buy the bait!


----------



## snag

Finally got out today for the first trip on a private pond and got into a few gills and bass. Ice was about three inches not bad nice and solid.
















Ended up with a half dozen gills. Left before dark.


----------



## fishingfool101

bobberbucket said:


> Your shack or mine? I’ll buy the bait!


We can use mine anytime.


----------



## backfar

Went poking on springfield lake tonight on lakemore side and its still a bit sketchy...about 20 yards from shore spud bar went clean threw...should be ready by the weekend


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingfool101 said:


> We can use mine anytime.


Take me to your honey hole at the foot where you catch all them slab white crappie.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

4.5 - 5" of ice in Jefferson County at a pond i checked today. Only top half inch or so was cloudy, rest was clear


----------



## bobberbucket

Phish_4_Bass said:


> 4.5 - 5" of ice in Jefferson County at a pond i checked today. Only top half inch or so was cloudy, rest was clear


Sounds like you should have fished it!


----------



## fishingfool101

bobberbucket said:


> Take me to your honey hole at the foot where you catch all them slab white crappie.


Can't show ya all my honey holes son !!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

fishingfool101 said:


> Can't show ya all my honey holes son !!!


It’s weird, he asks me for mine all the time too!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

bobberbucket said:


> Sounds like you should have fished it!


Tried with artificial, no takers. Getting wax worms tomorrow after work, then setting up camp all weekend in the hut


----------



## Spike Dog

I'll never forget Adams lake in Indiana. It's an awesome spot!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Live from the ice at 1:30am. Bite is slow


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like another day of making that wonderful ice!


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 251727
> View attachment 251728
> 
> 
> Looks like another day of making that wonderful ice!


I need 10 inches of ice before I go bobber tell me when it's ten thx! U guys are not right!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2

Lol Brad, it's gonna get there this year tho!


----------



## Fish2Win

Thought this might help you guys while your waiting for 10 inches.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

The deadly duo were back at it today, sight fishin in 10 fow. Incredible watching them hit that far down. Didn’t get any pics of fish maybe BB did. Fish would come and go but it was a nice steady pick. Picture doesn’t do it justice, but you should still be able to make out the sand and weeds. In person the ice and water were crystal clear. Could see everything


----------



## bobberbucket

BIGEYURK25 said:


> The deadly duo were back at it today, sight fishin in 10 fow. Incredible watching them hit that far down. Didn’t get any pics of fish maybe BB did. Fish would come and go but it was a nice steady pick. Picture doesn’t do it justice, but you should still be able to make out the sand and weeds. In person the ice and water were crystal clear. Could see everything
> View attachment 251746


It was a fun experience! Good times!


----------



## bobberbucket

Ps thanks for bringing that propane and saving me from frost bite.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

bobberbucket said:


> It was a fun experience! Good times!


Never experienced anything like it. One to remember for me


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Won’t let me post the video but here’s a couple pics from it. That’s 10 feet down, beyond cool!


----------



## Crappie kid

What body of water was the ice that clear as well as the water not looking for a location just body of water


----------



## bobberbucket

Crappie kid said:


> What body of water was the ice that clear as well as the water not looking for a location just body of water


Pm sent.


----------



## ltroyer

Dying to get out but the wife ain't having it! So I'll just get my gear ready n hope she let me go 2morrow


----------



## 9Left

Made it out to a big pond with a bunch of fellow OGF 'ers today... solid cear 4-5" everywhere we drilled.. very slow day as far as fish go though.


----------



## bobberbucket

Brrrr she’s making some more of that beautiful ice tonight boys! Now if I could just stop getting called out in the middle of the night for stupid work issues that would be great.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Next Monday is beautiful!!! Keep it comin!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 251854
> 
> Next Monday is beautiful!!! Keep it comin!


Idk why I said Monday, meant Friday lol


----------



## 9Left

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Idk why I said Monday, meant Friday lol


LOL....every single one of those days looks beautiful for ice making!


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

We hit up a strip pond yesterday and put the smack down on the gills. Few crappie and bass too, but just couldn't keep the gills away. Got a big ol mess of them in the freezer


----------



## 25asnyder




----------



## 25asnyder

Smashed a hole bunch of big slab slow rising pig drag rippers today with my dad at big strip pit today absolutely amazing to the guy that didn’t like ice fishing this is the reason we do what we do because if you find them you can sit on top the whole school and rip their faces off


----------



## 25asnyder

That’s the big dog of the day well over a pound n a half pin man crushing muscle headed monster and those jigs there slammed all day 11 to 13 fow was on fire both jigs were bought brand new today at Moggy bait n tackle big thanks to them for being open today at 7


----------



## BIGEYURK25

A little late night gill action


----------



## piscator

Heading to skeeter now. Do you leave your shanty lit while you fish at night?


----------



## odell daniel

9Left said:


> LOL....every single one of those days looks beautiful for ice making!


I would like to see the ice get 16...18 inches then warm up into the 30's for the wrest of winter. Farmers almanac called for above average temps and above average snowfall. thick ice and mild temps would be the cats azz


----------



## 9Left

odell daniel said:


> I would like to see the ice get 16...18 inches then warm up into the 30's for the wrest of winter. Farmers almanac called for above average temps and above average snowfall. thick ice and mild temps would be the cats azz


Agreed odell, would Love to see that much ice! Personally, I think the most were going to see in our lakes here is 8 .. maybe 10" this year...


----------



## 1more

25asnyder said:


> View attachment 251941
> View attachment 251942
> View attachment 251940


Its never been fun for me to filet frozen gills, I kept mine in a insulated bucket tp prevent them from freezing. Nice job on those bulls!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

couple decent gills gettin goin, only had about an hour to fish. Caught probably 20 nice ones!


----------



## bobberbucket

Doing the thing at portage with Bprice1301 6” of ice pinmin and a waxie


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Stampede

Looking to go to buckeye or Kiser this sunday. Leaning more towards buckeye for some saugeye. Never fished there before. How is this warm up, rain and snow affecting the ice. Any reports over the next couple days would be appreciated. Kiser would be my back up and interested in any reports on ice conditions there also. Thanks.


----------

